# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Waterlands

## Rui Leal Dias

Queria agradecer a todos os que estiveram presentes no convivio de sábado! Em breve deixarei alguma fotos.

Aos que se perderam... aos que preferiram ver o Tony Carreira... e aos que não conseguiram estar presentes, informo que a Waterlands se encontra aberta com o seguinte horário:

Terça a Sexta das 15h00 ás 20h00
Sábados das 10h00 ás 17h00

Assim não têm desculpa para não nos virem visitar.

Logo que seja possivel disponibilizarei os contactos de correio electrónico e telefónico, até lá podem usar o 937605593

Cumprimentos a todos,

Rui Dias

----------


## Catarina Santos

Boa Tarde Rui,

Gostaria de visitar a lojaseria possível dar-me um ponto de referência, o gps não me reconhece a morada.
Agradeço a atenção

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

> Boa Tarde Rui,
> 
> Gostaria de visitar a lojaseria possível dar-me um ponto de referência, o gps não me reconhece a morada.
> Agradeço a atenção


Olá Catarina,

Fica perto da Venda do Pinheiro, tenta pesquisar por Tituaria o nome da localidade, fica em frente da Igreja.

Obrigado pelo contacto,

Rui Dias

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Tardes,
Já têm algum site, ou algum tipo de presença na Internet para que possamos consultar?

Gostava de ver algumas fotos da Loja em questão, e em especial que tipo de produtos, marcas estão a comercializar...
Visto que não moro propriamente perto dessa zona, seria importante para mim saber mais sobre a WaterLands.

Em relação á morada, confirmo, não me aparece também no GPS...

Se possivel apresentem aqui fotos da loja em questão...

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos...

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, Catarina

Se colocares no gps: Avenida primeiro de novembro - Mafra, vais lá dar, não me perguntes porquê mas é assim que está registada a informação para navegação.

Cumps

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde 
para quem quiser tomar nota deixo aqui as coordenadas GPS da Waterlands, foi com estas que eu fui lá ter 

*N - 38º 56´52.76"
                               W - 09º 12´25.91"*

espero que convosco funcione 
cumprimentos

----------


## nuno.henriques

Uma pequena ajuda vinda do google maps.


Em jeito de dica, Tituaria é uma aldeia e a loja fica na "Av. Principal" ao lado da sede do grupo desportivo.

Cumps



* não tenho nada contra quem quer informação, ver imagens, saber que material tem a loja, se os peixes usam bikini e afins...  até porque o Rui disponibilizou o tlm dele para entrarem em contacto, mas deixem quem está á frente da loja respirar, para colocar os espaço todo em ordem, disponibilizar imagens e tudo aquilo que gostamos de ver! 

** o espaço é bastante agradável e tem tudo para se tornar uma referencia.

*** não fui ás sardinhas, mas o café estava no ponto e a simpatia do Rui fazem-me sempre voltar pra levar mais uma peça aqui pra colecção.

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Bom dia a todos!

Os meus agradecimentos ao Joaquim Galinhas, ao Antônio Afonso e ao Nuno Henriques pela eloqüência das informações acerca da localização da loja.

As fotos tiradas, por varias pessoas ainda estão a ser organizadas, a prioridade tem ido para outros assuntos, ainda estamos a ultimar e afinar alguns detalhes.

Quanto ao Site da nova loja ainda esta a ser trabalhado, a forma inusitada como tudo aconteceu nao permitiu que acontecesse de outra maneira, demos prioridade nos trabalhos de abertura. Enquanto nao temos presença online convidamos todos a visitar o novo espaço e darem as vossas preciosas opiniões.

Relativamente aos produtos, ate decisão em contrário continuaremos com a oferta que existia no anterior projecto.

Cumprimentos a todos,

Rui Dias

----------


## Rui Leal Dias

Olá amigos,

Partilho com vocês o inicio da viagem da Waterlands pela maior rede social do mundo, num contacto que queremos manter vivo e regular com todos os apaixonados pelos aquários, pelos ecossistemas marinhos, pelos corais e pelos peixes. Pouco depois da abertura da loja/fragário na Tituaria (Venda do Pinheiro), entramos assim em contacto com os nossos amigos, quer os que já conhecem a nossa seriedade, paixão e experiência neste universo fantástico da aquariofilia, quer os que começam a descobrir as nossas novidades e a nossa qualidade. 

Acompanha-nos em :

https://www.facebook.com/Waterlands.Shop

E ficarás sempre a par das nossas novidades, promoções e campanhas. 

Até Lá!

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bem , olhe reparei que no facebook esta com horario aberto tambem na segunda, é verdade??

----------


## Miguel S. Vieira

boas!
 de facto é verdade....
o horario certo será:
segunda a sexta- 15:00-20:00
sabado -10:00-18:00 

abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fui recentemente a esta loja, e apesar do tmepo que se demora a lá chegar :p acho que a loja tem um potencial incrível!

Muito espaço de circulação, permitindo haver muita gente na loja sem andar aos encontrões.
Corais e peixes com ótimo aspeto (sobretudo tendo em conta a recente montagem)

Mas sobretudo gostei imenso de ver uma coisa praticamente inédira nos dias que correm: Corais "mãe"! Muitos corais "mãe"!
Não sei o preço, mas só o facto de haver disponível, já é ótimo, já que normalmente hoje em dia só se vêm aqueles paus minúsculos a que chamam de frags, e que aqui há uns anos nós usavamos para dar a quem lá ia a casa ver o aquário...

Vão ter mais visitas minhas, certamente!
Força com isso!

P.S.:Têm de arranjar forma de minimizar o gasto que é ir de Lisboa à vossa loja! Fica aqui a dica  :Smile:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
partilho da opinião do Hugo, de facto a loja foi muito bem estruturada, e é um local agradável de se visitar, agora até já tem os líquidos compostos (com os Trace elements) para o Balling á venda ao litro que é inédito.
Faço votos para que o Rui tenha mãos para agarrar bem esta loja, pois potencial não lhe falta.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Alguém sabe se a loja ainda existe? 

Obrigado

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Aderito boa noite
a Waterlands está completamente off
já não existe
cumprimentos

----------

